# CENTURION No Pogo Eurofighter



## colt73 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Biete gerade mein altes Fully bei ebay an: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/CENTURION-No-Pog...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Zwar hänge ich noch daran, brauche aber den Platz für eine urban-taugliche Alternative a la Stevens Street Flyer oder Felt Mr Moto.
Mit Vorliebe übergebe ich das Gerät in Kennerhände und würde mich freuen, wenn es weiter über die Trails gejagt wird.

Grüße
Colt73!


----------

